# Ceratomantis sausaurii



## Rob Byatt (Aug 28, 2006)

The female is only 23mm in length, but they are so pretty.

The male is slightly longer than the female.

The projection on the apex and the spines on the pronotum are amazing.

Enjoy......


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 28, 2006)

Beauty!! nice pics Rob. This species has combination of boxer, flower, unicorn mantis put together!


----------



## julian camilo (Aug 28, 2006)

yeh thats what ive always thought, and what a great combination it is. beautiful species, beautiful photos, thank you.


----------



## Ian (Aug 28, 2006)

Lovely photos rob! What camera are you using?


----------



## Justin (Aug 28, 2006)

Beautiful mantids Rob are you breeding these guys?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for your kind comments folks !

Ian, I'm using a Nikon Coolpix 5700. It's an SLR type. I'm used to using a film SLR, but because of time constraints (too many mantids !!!) I had to go digital 

I wanted a camera that I could take quick pics with if I wanted, but also have some control over aperture, ISO, focus, shutter speed etc.

I want a digital SLR, but this is almost as good. Plus I'm waiting for the prices to come down even more !


----------



## Ian (Aug 28, 2006)

Ah, I feel the same! Currently persuading my dad to get a DSLR, we have had our eyes on a nice little D70 for a while...but as you say, the prices will soon come down. Although, there again, an even better model will come out, so you cannot win.

I use a coolpix 5200, I although it is not SLR, I wonder how the SLR and the standard differ?


----------



## Rick (Aug 28, 2006)

Awesome mantids and great pics.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Aug 28, 2006)

Ian,

they differ in the same way that any compact camera and an SLR do. There's no comparison.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok, some pictures of the ootheca. As I said previously, they are very small - this one is only 9mm in length and one of the biggest I've seen yet !


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jan 16, 2007)

New camera, new pictures !! I'm very surprised that these are still alive !


----------

